# My Soviet Collection



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just bought a new camera, Canon PowerShot SX20 IS, so I'm re-taking my group photos as my collection is still growing. 

Poljot 3133s










Poljot 2612.1s










Vostok










Vostok Europe










Post your group photos too.

I'm still practising my photo-taking skills especially on group photos, the placement of the watches is always giving me too much reflection. (I don't have a light box too)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful Collection.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice collection, love the 3133s yet another model ive never seen, so another to my never ending list lol

paul


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> very nice collection, love the 3133s yet another model ive never seen, so another to my never ending list lol
> 
> paul


Well, it's never ending to me too. I'm missing an okeah and radiation resistance dial design.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

roo7 said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice collection, love the 3133s yet another model ive never seen, so another to my never ending list lol
> ...


thats a beauty , lovely dial and hands, and a sweet looking movement,

paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

any excuse... (excuse the non russian, can't think why it sneaked in there....)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> any excuse... (excuse the non russian, can't think why it sneaked in there....)


Another Beautiful collection,love the 15j Sturmanskie,my favourite.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Sadly no longer with me but It did go to a forum member...


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Love the 3133s, especially the two black faced ones in the middle, are they the same model?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now here is a collection with a focus and i like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

@Paulus

They are slightly different, I believe they are from two different production runs.

Slightly older, it can be between 1976 to 1979, as the movement for this design usually has a two piece reset lever.










A newer dial, after 1979 with the revised 3133, single piece reset lever.










@Stuart Davies

Thanks !

Adding another shot of my recent purchase.










From left:

NOS Poljot 41m 31yh, believed to be in the mid 1960s, due to a "Foreign" stamped at the back instead of branding it Sekonda (Thanks to Chascomm for the note)

24 hour Raketa, finally I get a own a true 24 hour watch 

Pobeda, manufactured in the 1st State Precision Jewel Cutting Factory TTK-1.

Lastly, a 1947 Type-1 yk-6 from the Chistopol Watch Factory


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Xantiagib - that Sturmanskie is wicked. it's old and it doesn't care  hold old is it?


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

It should be between 1949 to 1950s issued to pilots upon graduation from their flight school.

On April 12, 1961, Yuri Gagarin with his Sturmanskie went to outer space. The first man, the first watch... Phew what a history behind that watch..


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> any excuse... (excuse the non russian, can't think why it sneaked in there....)


Love that Sekonda chrono in the middle - how much do these go for these days?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been thinking that I need to have a collection on a particular theme - think my choice has been made for me - Russians :wub: .

I'd love a Radiation Resistance dialled one - that would go down well in my line of work


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

delays said:


> that Sekonda chrono in the middle - how much do these go for these days?


 There was a modern one in the sales forum


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a mucky spares/repair one on the bay at Â£67 with 5 hrs to run, item 150393754622, it's a really lovely design imo

@roo, thanks mate, they're both really nice


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah, I was after that rusty looking Sekonda till it went over Â£100, I wanted to re-use those hands for my recent purchase.










It got the wrong hands for the chrono seconds and sub dials. Well, I will live with it for now.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

roo7 said:


> Ah, I was after that rusty looking Sekonda till it went over Â£100, I wanted to re-use those hands for my recent purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your strela hands don't look too bad.

Just scrape the red paint off.

I have a spare set but I am keeping them as spares and very unlikely would part with them...


----------

